# Fitting an old plough to my beloved Belarus



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

I and two other neighbours run a small road maintenance cooperative, and this plough arrangement have been our possession long before I came here some 12 years ago. I thought I would try it out this winter to see if it is any good. It was produced by a mechanics company not far away from here in the late 80's. The principal notion of the frame that runs under the tractor is that the forces from the ploughing is transferred to the trailer hook. The bracket that goes into the trailer hook is brand new, made by a friendly neighbour. I adjusted and welded the bracket that sits in the front of the tractor today. The plough can be turned side to side by the hydraulic cylinders seen in one of the pictures.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

That's an interesting looking set up.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes interesting.
Questions...why didn't you attach plow to loader arms,also loader arms that high might it get a little tippy at time when plowing,or if slide into ditch etc.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

The loader weights close to nothing compared to the rest, won't be noticeable. The brute forces directed back to the tractor would be end of the loader if I tried to attach the plough to it.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterday was the first time trying the plough arrangement, and I must say it exceeded my expectations. It was really comfortable and easy to use. My good neighbour stopped me as I was making some finishing touches on the road and took this picture.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always good when plan comes together,and by your smile your plan did indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes my plan came together, and I am very pleased, indeed :-D - must have something right!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

About how much snow you folks get year?


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Where I live, near the coast line of Southern Norway, we get everything between 10 cm (4 inches) to 120 cm (4 feet). We never get a stable winter climate, but the snow that do fall is troublesome enough. The northern parts of Norway is more like Canada, I think, while here we have a good mix of everything but the extremes. We never have ice storms or extreme cold. Not too exposed for wind either. But the snow can get really wet and come in plenty just over night. 2 feet of wet snow in 24 hrs isn't unheard of around here.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"2 feet of wet snow in 24 hrs isn't unheard of around here. "

Now that could make long day in the seat,now I see why you run tire chains on all fours.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Still working like dream, however we haven't got much snow. Weather forecasts say there's a snow storm coming in today, so I'm excited to see how much we get and when I have fire up the snow thrower. 4 am tomorrow morning will show... Yes, I am very excited!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the looks you have long driveway and than some.

How much gallon diesel cost?


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

My "driveway" is 2.8 miles long and the diesel is 5.2 USD to the US gallon (I did the maths!)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" 2.8 miles long and the diesel is 5.2 USD to the US gallon "
Now that's what I call a driveway


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

This picture is taken 4 hours and 12 inches of dense snow later. After that there came 2 more inches. That was really the capacity of the blade, because now the snow along the side of the road is growing taller than than the blade. But it really worked very well indeed. I am VERY pleased! Next project V-plough?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There fellow near me added/bolt on extendsion on right side of plow acting as wing.
7' plow,3' bolted to main plow which leaves 4' wing plow,wing plow bottom bolted half way up from main plow....think I said it right.:dazed:

That much snow in such short time guess one doesn't wait till storm passes.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, many thanks for the wing idea. I have been thinking along those lines myself, but discarded it as unrealistic. Now, however, it seems more realistic than ever. I am also thinking of giving the blade some extra height. I don't actually think I need that much extra height considering the wing idea. I'm beginning to see the contours of next summer's activities...


----------

